# Tips on taking your pet to Europe



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

My friends are thinking of getting a pet passport so their collie can go with them to France and Spain on their motorhome trips.
They are wondering how it will cope with the summer heat in Europe.

Also, other than the usual passport requirements, is there anything else they need to consider? For example any health concerns abroad etc.

Any tips on taking your dog abroad that I can pass on to them will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look at the Sticky thread at the top of the Pets forum.

Sticky - 'For those going abroad with dogs important info'


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Have a look at the Sticky thread at the top of the Pets forum.
> 
> Sticky - 'For those going abroad with dogs important info'


Thanks for that - I've never noticed that sticky before!


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

We've been taking our Collie with us to europe for five years now. She has quite a thick coat and on really hot days she spends most of her time (when we are parked ) under the van. Being an active breed is also difficult because we have to keep her out of long grass to minimise tics etc.
So exercise is restricted in the main to the cool times of the day and then on a lead. We don't leave her alone in the van during the day so it can limit what and where you go.
Having said all of that shes still got her ticket for this year.


----------

